# Kooks 1 7/8" installed, tuning done!



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Hat's off to Jason at MTI for his expertise. My previous numbers with the Speed Inc. CAI were 334rwhp. The Kooks and tuning gave me 375rwhp! Torque is at 372.9, with 350 at 3K rpms. Feels just like Popeye after a can of spinach. I dare not turn off the T/C now. Looks like I'll have to start hitting the track. :cheers


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

wow!!! 40 hp with just headers? no other exhaust mod? was the car tuned before the headers? if not, that is impressive. so basically, headers and a tune are worth 40 rwhp? wow.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Well ,that's what _my_ goat gained. The tune was done on the dyno after the install. I suspect the factory tune was holding me back big time. 40 rwhp does seem like a lot, especially in the oppressive Texas heat too. I've read from other posts/boards of folks getting 38, 36 or so with the same done. Once again, I gotta give thanks to the MTI staff! Next up: Cam and Heads.


----------

